# Steam and hot water outlet not working



## GordonT (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi folks,

we have a sage machine and has worked well for a few years. This week the steam outlet and the hot water outlet stopped working.

I suspect a valve issue and cleaning it has not rectified the problem. Has anyone had a similar issue and have they solved it??

Thank you


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you are in a hard water area and it has not been descaled regularly possibly a scale buildup in the

boiler and or pipework.


----------

